# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pap 3a en Cin 3 en ook nog hr Hpv virus

## Vlinder66

Hai , 

Ik ben Corina en nieuw hier op het forum,
Ik wil graag in contact komen met vrouwen die net als ik een afwijkend uitstrijkje hebben.
Gisteren heb ik mijn lis gehad, en over 2 weken krijg ik de uitslag of alles weg is gebrand

Ik loop al vanaf augustus 2009 met een brandend/schrijnend gevoel aan mijn vagina.na diverse onderzoeken ..soa's schimmels kwam er steeds niets uit..iedere x ook blaasontstekeingen .. 5 kuren vananf september tot vorige maand.
Huisarts werd niet goed van mij denk ik , vertelde het dat het tussen mij oren zat dat brandend gevoel
Zelf om verwijzing naar de gyn gevraagd, maar alles zag er goed uit ..geen afwijkingen zo op het blote oog te zien.Het gebied was wel erg rood en kreeg toen dermovate creme voorgeschreven

Het hielp wel, maar ik dacht als het iets exzeemachtigs dan maar naar de dermatoloog
daar nu ook onder behandeling, ze weet niet of het wel exzeem is , heb inmiddels een andere creme gekregen want ze vond dermovate wel overdreven wat de gyn had voorgeschreven.
Heb inmiddels een nieuwe gyn.

de klachten bleven maar aanhouden , en omdat ik nog geen uitstrijkje had gekregen bij de gyn , was ik zelf naar de huisarts gegaan..wilde gewoon niet wachten

hij vond het niet nodig, omdat ik niet echt de klachten had die bij een afwijkend uitstrijkje zouden passen , maar uiteindelijk deed hij het wel , met als gevolg dat het dus niet goed zat
Nu vraag ik me af of dat deze klachten die ik heb ..branderigheid..blaasontstekiningen ook met het hpv virus te maken kan hebben.

Zometeen een echo van mijn nier laten maken, en urinewegen en volgende week een cystocopie..ook weer zelf een verwijskaart moeten vragen ... Heb nog maar 1 nier, dus ben daar erg zuinig op.
wil even duidelijk maken en je niet gek laten maken dat het tussen je oren zit

groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Vlinder66

Goed van je dat je hier je verhaal komt doen! Ik hoop voor je dat ze nu met dat uitwijkende uitstrijkje een goede oplossing voor je kunt vinden, ik heb zelf ook vaak last van branderigheid en blaasontstekingen, maar volgens mijn huisarts ben ik blijkbaar snel vatbaar voor bacteriën.

Succes met de echo van de nier en urinewegen.
Hou je ons op de hoogte over de verdere vorderingen?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## cryssie82

HOi vlinder,

Ik heb nu 2 lisexcisies gehad de laatste jan 2009! Ik was 23 dat ik de eerste had (nu 27)
De branderigheid en blaasontstekingen heb ik helemaal geen last van gehad...
Heb eigenlijk nooit klachten gehad, ze zijn er bij mij achtergekomen omdat ik vanaf mijn 17e al aan het zeuren was om een uitstrijkje! Maar dus nooit medische klachten wel pap3!

Sterkte met de uitslag!

Groetjes Cryssie

----------


## marjol72

Hoi Vlinder,

Ik heb in juni 2005 een lisexcisie gehad, wegens uitslag PAP4 en CIN III, Na de lis bleken de snijvlakken niet goed, maar waarschijnlijk doordat ze de wond meteen "dichtbranden" er na is alles toch weggehaald, want in okt 2005 had ik pap 1. HPV virus is iets wat baarmoederhakskanker (of slecht uitstrijkje) veroorzaakt, dus dat is heel normaal dat je dat virus hebt. Heb ik ook dus.
Ik heb zelf nooit last gehad van schrijnend gevoel of blaasontstekingen. Ik ontdekte het doordat ik onverklaarbaar tussentijds bloedverlies had, ik was 32, dus mijn HA stelde als eerste maar een uitstrijke voor. In dec 2006 heb ik een dochter gekregen en in 2008 een zoontje. 

Mijn zoontje heeft ook 1 nier. Zijn functioneert helemaal goed gelukkig, hij heeft al de nodige onderzoeken gehad. Hij heeft helaas wel een hoge bloeddruk. Ik zou eerder denken dat die blaasontsteking niergerelateerd is, maar dat hoop ik natuurlijk niet voor je.

Weet je al meer inmiddels?

----------


## sanneken

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben nieuw hier. Ik ben in juni 2010 geopereerd aan de baarmoederhals.Ik had geen klachten,ging gewoon op jaarlijkse controle.Ik had een afwijkend uitstrijkje,dan een biopsie gedaan en er moest dringend geopereerd worden.Ze hebben een kegeltje weggesneden met slechte cellen.Het was 5 voor twaalf zei de gynaecoloog me toen hij de uitslag van het weggesneden stukje had gekregen.Nu heb ik wel nog het HPV virus en moet ik in januari terug een uitstrijkje laten doen om te kijken of alles weg is.Ik ben een 36 jarige mama.Door dit alles ben ik gestopt met roken (rookte max 5 sigaretten op een dag),een rokende vrouw haar lichaam breekt die cellen niet af.Stoppen met roken + nog drie maanden wachten op goed/slecht nieuws het valt echt niet mee.Leuk hier een forum te hebben gevonden waar je eens je hart kan luchten.
Ik wens iedereen die in dezelfde situatie zit veel sterkte toe en hopelijk kunnen we elkaar helpen en steunen met onze ervaringen.
Groetjes Sanneken

----------


## Yadira26

Hallo vlinder

Ik had zelf Pap 3B en Cin 3 uitslag maar vooraf gaand had ik een eileider infectie maar nooit een blaasontsteking of branderig gevoel.
Het HPV virus is als je een afwijkend uitstrijkje hebt. Veel vrouwen hebben het maar de meeste vrouwen lost het lichaam het zelf op. Maar bij sommige niet.

Dus of het branderige gevoel bij het HPV virus hoort weet ik niet maar je GYN weet het wel maar betwijfel het zelf hoor.

----------


## rieki

ik heb uitstrijkje laten doen en het was pap3B daarna een colpostocopie en een biopsie gehad
Gisteren de uitslag cin 3. Nu krijg ik een lisexciesie.Gelukkig onder narcose kan het namelijk emotioneel niet goed meer aan. En dan hoop ik dat het allemaal weg is en blijf. Hoe voelen jullie diegene dit mee maken zich eronder? en hoe ga je er mee om?

----------


## sanneken

Rieki,ik heb net hetzelfde meegemaakt.Emotioneel was het heel zwaar (soms nog) maar eens de operatie voorbij was,waren zowel ik,mijn man,kind en familie blij dat de slechte cellen uit mijn lichaam verwijdert waren.Medisch ben ik nu inorde maar moet twee jaar om de 6 maanden een uitstrijkje laten nemen.In januari zal ik terug mijn onderzoek hebben en mijn gynaecoloog heeft mij nu al laten weten om eventueel mijn baarmoeder te verwijderen als er terug slechte cellen te vinden zijn.Daar mijn kinderwens in vervulling is gegaan en ik geen kinderen meer wil vinden wij dat dan ook een goede beslissing.Ik ben HPV drager dus ik kan het altijd terug krijgen.Ik ben gestopt met roken en probeer positief te denken.In juni dit jaar ben ik geopereerd,nog 3 maanden en ik weet hoe het verder zal verlopen.Veel sterkte meid,als je vragen hebt of gewoon je emoties wilt delen stuur dan gerust een berichtje,ik weet wat je doormaakt.
Knuffel Sanneken

----------


## renate015

hoi allemaal, ik ben ook nieuw hier en ik heb twee en halve week terug de uitslag van mijn uitstrijkje gehad en die was/is 3a. het uitstrijkje was in juni al gemaakt maar elke keer als ik belde waren ze er niet of ik was op vakantie of de huisarts ging weer met vakantie. dus ben ik het vergeten op dat moment dacht ik nog als er iets niet goed is bellen ze me wel, dat klopt dus ook alleen een beetje laat voor mijn gevoel.
ik kan volgende week terecht bij een gynecoloog voor een colposcopie en ik ben erg benieuwd wat daar uit komt.
heeft iemand enige ervaring hoe snel de uitslag van 3a naar 3b kan veranderen.... ik hoor het wel en laat volg week wel weten hoe het op het ziekenhuis was.
rieki ook sterkte met de operatie die gepland staat.

gr renate

----------


## renate015

hallo allemaal, heb inmiddels de colposcopie gehad en de uitslag van het biopt was cin 3. ik moet maandag naar het ziekenhuis om alle paperassen op te halen en de afspraken te gaan maken voor de lis-behandeling. ik krijg een ruggeprik en een roesje dit omdat ik ook hartpatient ben en niet zo goed met stress om kan gaan. we gaan het allemaal wel meemaken.
ben benieuwd hoe lang het duurt voor ik geholpen word.
x

----------


## jacky60

hallo allemaal,'

hoe gaat het nu met iedereen???

Ik ben 50 cin3 en ais 7 weken geleden conisatie gehad. en lees van niemand dat het pijnklachten geef. ben inmiddels nog steeds niet pijn vrij. te veel doen is genadeloos terug gevloten worden. word en moedeloos van. heb behoefte om met andere hierover te praten.

groetjes van jacky

----------

